# Ft. Mill BBQ Judging Results 2005



## WalterSC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ft. Mill BBQ Judging Results 2005

Greenway BBQ & Blue Grass Festival



Name  .................................Score


Back Woods Cookers / Boston Butts..... 48.18
Q 2 U / Boston Butts.................. 46.95
Chuckwagon / Boston Butts............. 46.65
2 Springs Chickens / Boston Butts..... 46.05
Outlaw BBQ / Boston Butts............. 44.63
Pigs are Fun / Boston Butts........... 44.61
Merry Oaks / Boston Butts............. 43.50
Sultans of Swine / Boston Butts....... 42.93
LR Boys / Boston Butts................ 42.48
Taste of Wando / Boston Butts......... 42.30
Courtney's / Boston Butts............. 42.15
Confederate Cookers / Boston Butts...  41.96
Jt BBQ / Boston Butts................. 41.94
Pig a Lig / Boston Butts.............. 41.40
Rockin Pig / Boston Butts............. 41.25
Bare Bone BBQ / Boston Butts.......... 40.86
Swine Time / Boston Butts............. 40.80


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

wow, again a lot of teams I don't know.
I'm pretty sure if you're gonna a team in SC I'm
supposed to know about it.


----------



## Finney (Nov 14, 2005)

regongnize a little under half the names there.

Confederate Cookers really had a drop fro their 1st at the "Q" Cup.
Wonder what Jack W's wife's thoughts on that?  :-k   :-# 






 :happyd: _not to put words in here mouth_


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 14, 2005)

She did find the results "interesting" and, as always, voiced her opinion.  I know most of the players in that league.  I wonder if Chuckwagon branded some butts.  Any cooker can win on any given day.  Congratulations to all the cookers that threw into the ring.  As you know it ain't as easy as writing about it. 


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Nov 14, 2005)

I should have put up the popcorn smiley...  Just wanting to start some trouble.
Put her on here.  8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> I should have put up the popcorn smiley...  Just wanting to start some trouble.
> Put her on here.  8-[



That would be a button pusher for sure.  :razz:


----------

